# Over Fertilized Bermuda



## KappaSigmaPilot (May 3, 2018)

After fertilizing on Sunday I have since noticed that my Bermuda is showing signs of being burned. I had my spreader set to spread per the label which would've put down .8lb/k of nitrogen. I had a 5 year old helper with me and I'm worried that the spreader May have mysteriously applied about double that rate... is that enough to completely wipe out my lawn or will it rebound from its patchy yellow state with some time and plenty of water? :x Thanks in advance!


----------



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

Coupled with the heat that we've had, you want to make sure that you're getting adequate water on the lawn. You'd usually notice that any burning of the grass would show up within 3-4 days of application. How much water have you been putting down/mother nature given you? We're fortunate that we grow a pretty resilient grass.


----------



## Redtenchu (Jan 28, 2017)

Can you tell us what you put down(xx-xx-xx), and how many pounds?

Even at X2 the rate you intended to apply it shouldn't have damaged the Bermuda.

If the N application is what's causing the yellowing, it will recover.


----------



## randy (Jun 29, 2018)

If it's slow release, you are probably fine.

I find it helpful to use slow release especially if you are new to calibrating your equipment. My theory is that if you can spread the monthly rate out into more frequent applications, you get the same results as a quick release (it just takes longer for your first app to kick in) and the lawn will be more forgiving of mistakes. When you make a mistake, it's easier to take a step back, observe and decide on the next steps.


----------



## Movingshrub (Jun 12, 2017)

Hope your mower blades are sharp. You're going to be cutting a lot soon.


----------



## Cory (Aug 23, 2017)

How thick is your grass? maybe post a picture. Is it possible that the grass is too thick and the prills sat on top of the canopy?


----------



## wiredawg (Apr 6, 2018)

Post some pics...but, I get some browning here & there I run into this problem every summer. I mainly use Milorganite, but I think its more heat related. July is when my lawn is the thickest and I water every 4 days (hoping to utilize mother nature to save on my water bill. No matter what I do, its the same. This year I used PGR to slow the vertical growth. I do cut every 4 days and the vertical height is manageable staying under the 1/3 rule of cutting. Currently using a setting of 1 inch. But, probably be beneficial for my lawn to be raised to 1&1/2 inch setting this time of year. Also, this season is the 1st time using RGS & Humic12. Not really even sure if I needed both since RGS has humic acid in it, bought it as a combo pack. Made 2 applications. One with RGS & Humic12. The 2d one was RGS only after apply Milorganite this past 4th Jul. And I used a hose end sprayer. Will have a better idea of comparing results in next month. I did not take any pics in July 2017. Anywho, hope this helps the lawn struggle is real.


----------



## Ral1121 (Mar 19, 2018)

It could be the RGS causing the burning. I know in the heat, you are not supposed to be putting down more the 3oz per 1000. If you are using a hose end sprayer on top of that, it is really hard to put down a consistent blanket app as well. If you are going to continue with the liquid, I would recommend investing in a sprayer.

If you are only using Milo, I don't think it is possible to burn your yard using that stuff or it is really hard to anyways.


----------



## KappaSigmaPilot (May 3, 2018)

Thanks for all the replies guys. Luckily we've had quite a bit of rain the past couple days and I've run the sprinkler for about an hour per day. That being said, I didn't measure how many pounds of fertilizer I put out but I would estimate 20-25 pounds of 24-0-11. Attached are some pictures of the yard post my mistake. Tomorrow will be 7 days since I put the fertilizer out. Thanks again!


----------



## Smokindog (Jun 20, 2018)

Can you show us a picture of the fertilizer bag and/or give us more details? How did you spread the fertilizer? The long straight brown lines lead be to believe you perhaps used a drop spreader ???

IF I did my math right you put down roughly 6 pounds of N (.25 * 24 lbs) on .3 acres (from your signature) which is about 13K ft or about .5lbs/1K ft. Not too much at all. Even if your signature of .3 acres is your lot size and we cut that in half for your lawn size it's only 1lb/1K ft (nominally). Typically not too much.


----------

